# Meet Winston and Moo.



## AdequateRat

*Back story:* Okay, okay... so now my mischief is up to 8. (*I'm stopping at 8. I have a double level critter nation, but no more!*) I'm 21, living at home (no big deal, totally cool and stuff ) My parents don't know about the last 2.. but meh, I pay rent. It's my room, I'm sticking it to the man.

Anyway, I really wanted a Dumbo boy. Their ears are... earrsistable (see what I did there?) So, naturally being the person I am.. I ended up getting 2 because I couldn't stop myself. D:
*
The trek home:* I took a cab home. ... I decided that I was going to stick these ratties in my draw string bag and sneak them effortlessly inside my home, getting the cab driver to stop a few houses away from mine and walk the rest of the way..

Got Winston in to the bag without issue, awesome.
Moo, jumped out of my hands and went directly under the car seat. ****! 
I'm now panicking, open the car door... put the draw string bag next to me on the street, I'm now on my knees under this dude's car seat, who's awkwardly looking ahead whilst I apologize profusely. Finally grab the little bugger, Moo (with great difficulty I may add.) Scratching my arms up in the process..

Notice I was in such a panic, I did not do up the drawstring bag... Winston has now escaped my grasp. I am now ordering the cabbie to not move his car an inch as Winston is playing under it. As I'm frantically trying to grab Winston, someone from their house comes out and asks if I'm okay. (Can this get any worse, right?) I ended up successfully grabbing Winston and sticking him in my bag. 

Honestly, these little guys were pretty brave, considering. They didn't squeak or bite when I grabbed them and I'm thankful that I didn't scar them for life. Rofl, they're currently enjoying their new home with the rest of my boys. 

*Meet Winston:* (I can already tell he's going to be a character already!)























*Meet Moo!* (Only managed to take one successful photo of this little guy, very adventurous!)


----------



## Amph

HAHA nerd approved rats awesome! I so knew you would get more than one. xD They seem to be settling in ok? Handsome chaps ;D


----------



## AdequateRat

Yes they are! ^__^ They're all playing on my dresser right meow.


----------



## bloomington bob

Aww so cute! Think I told you I had a purple stuffed rat named Winston


----------



## kksrats

Is Winston sleeping like that in the second and third pictures?! Too cute.


----------



## AdequateRat

Yeah, he is!


----------



## CosmicKat62

They're so adorable! (I'm a sucker for dumbos too)


----------



## splinter90

Omg, so cute! <3


----------



## Livinlove32

Awwwww!


----------



## Grotesque

So cute! Why do you always get stuck with the cutest but naughtiest rats?


----------



## AdequateRat

bloomington bob said:


> Aww so cute! Think I told you I had a purple stuffed rat named Winston


Yessss you did!!! 
He looked like a Winston, I couldn't get the name out of my head. He's so lovable.

I honestly felt so bad, I wanted to take them all from the pet store.
They were all terrified... The pet store was SO loud.. Winston was the only one to actually nibble on my finger (Moo sniffed, and I couldn't resist his markings.) 

But I just had to take Winston because I thought he was special. :3 And he is, he's so adventurous/cuddle bug.


----------



## AdequateRat

CosmicKat62 said:


> They're so adorable! (I'm a sucker for dumbos too)



Me too, I love my fancy rats... But, them dumbo rat ears.
I made the pet store put me on a call waiting list and as soon as they got them, I went straight after work!

They're SO freaking cute. 

Winston makes me go, "D'awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!" every time he does something. xD


----------



## AdequateRat

kksrats said:


> Is Winston sleeping like that in the second and third pictures?! Too cute.


Oh my gosh, yes he was. SO freaking adorable. 

I internally "squeeeee'd" when I saw him and took pictures very quietly. xD
That was the first day I got him. hahaha.


----------



## AdequateRat

Grotesque said:


> So cute! Why do you always get stuck with the cutest but naughtiest rats?


Haha, right? They make for an interesting story, though..

I was so surprised that Winston remained under the car for so long. I was so lucky to have caught him.
I literally had my arms under the car seat for a solid 5 minutes, trying to get Moo out. Haha.

I was veeeeeeery lucky. ^_^ I'm so glad he didn't run into the grass or I would've never have found him. hahaha.


----------



## AdequateRat

splinter90 said:


> Omg, so cute! <3


^_^ Right?!  Love them so much already.


----------



## tab

So cute!!!! Love their ears!!! And that story was great, will make for a great memory especially since it all turned out okay.


----------



## AdequateRat

tab said:


> So cute!!!! Love their ears!!! And that story was great, will make for a great memory especially since it all turned out okay.


Haha. :3 They're characters, alright. 

Your babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## moonkissed

Lol great story! I am a huge sucker for Dumbo's they r my favorite. Your boys are adorable


----------



## AdequateRat

moonkissed said:


> Lol great story! I am a huge sucker for Dumbo's they r my favorite. Your boys are adorable


Sooo am I! Winston slept on my neck the other day and I melted.

They're sooo adorable!


----------



## tab

Thank you I cannot wait for them to get here!!!! It's like a kid counting down to Xmas lol


----------



## AdequateRat

tab said:


> Thank you I cannot wait for them to get here!!!! It's like a kid counting down to Xmas lol


:3
Looking forward to seeing a bunch of pictures!


----------



## MomToRats

awwwww I just love Dumbo's my plan is to get 2 of them someday , not sure if I want boys or girls will have to wait until the time comes I guess


----------



## MelancholyMarionette

Dumbo's are totally adorable >< never fail to make me want to cuddle them. I love Moo's markings too!!


----------



## AdequateRat

^_^ I'm getting another Dumbo in June.. Maybe 2.

D: I have a problem! lol


----------

